# 6500kw onan not starting



## JB (Jun 20, 2006)

The Onan won't start.  It began needing a jump to get it to turn over and now has progressed to not turning over at all.  The solenoid works and jumping the solenoid does not work.
Any help is appreciated.

JB


----------



## Johnny-O (Jun 21, 2006)

6500kw onan not starting

Check your battery condition and voltage!!!!!!


----------



## JB (Jun 21, 2006)

6500kw onan not starting

Boz:
Definately not the battery.  It's the starter or whatever they use to turn the engine over, but I don't know how to fix it.

JB


----------



## Johnny-O (Jun 21, 2006)

6500kw onan not starting

JBK,
At this point I don't know what to tell you. With most models you have to drop the gen. and pull the cover to get to the starter. You might want to take it in for service


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: 6500kw onan not starting

Is it making any type of clicking noise at the gen at all?  How about starter relay, has that been checked?  Was it running and shut off and then wouldn't start?  Hope it isn't locked up.  Sounds like a question directed at Onan tech support on their website.   Do a google on them.


----------



## JED 85 (Aug 6, 2006)

RE: 6500kw onan not starting

We are new Rv folks, have a 35 gas Bounder, have made one trip from Alabama to orlando and now have made it up to Maine...So far so good..but my generator will shut off sometimes on turns or in traffic, wait 10 minutes and startes up great...works well on flat roads etc etc....Oil is ok, ...is there a float situation in generator that needs adjusting...we are Rookies at this and appreciate any advise...Thanks JED 85


----------



## snapfish (Dec 10, 2006)

RE: 6500kw onan not starting

Greetings JED 85
This mostly happens when your fuel tank is about quarter full or less. The generator is designed to shut-off if your tank is less the quarter full (so you do not get stranded if you run out of gas). When you have the generator on while driving, the MH movement from side to side (especially at cornering) will cause the generator tank gas tank monitor (floater device)) to drop to less than quarter or shows empty and then the generator shuts down accordingly.   


2007 Fleetwood Expedition 38V
2006 Suzuki Grand Vitara as a toad.
Full timer at 40.
 life is short, live like you gonna die tomorrow!


----------



## s.harrington (Dec 14, 2006)

Re: 6500kw onan not starting

If you need a starter for that genset be prepared to pay close to $400.00 for it.  That models starter has been up graded and the retro fit starter isn't cheap.


----------

